# Receiver for 16-speaker home audio system



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all, I am looking for a receiver for a whole home audio system that consists of eight rooms with two speakers each. So ideally it should be able to play the audio in 8 zones, but I'm not sure if there's something out there that would do that... Can anyone offer some recommendations here? 

The speakers are 8" in-ceiling and can handle 120-watts each.

I will also be doing a 7.2 home theater system but assume that would have to be a second receiver? Not sure if I should think about integrating the two?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the one receiver would work if you used the second zone feed to one of these Emotiva upa700 multi channel amps. You could hook up two speakers to each channel. Does each room have it's own volume control?
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/upa700


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Well the one receiver would work if you used the second zone feed to one of these Emotiva upa700 multi channel amps. You could hook up two speakers to each channel. Does each room have it's own volume control?
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/upa700


Ok, thanks. I will check it out. No, rooms do not have their own volume control. I suppose I'll have to do that at the receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this a pre existing install? Having independent volume controls in each room would be ideal otherwise it get a little more difficult as most receivers don't let you control the volume output for zone 2 or 3. You would have to put a small mixer between the receiver and the multi channel amp.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, this was a new install but I neglected to put individual volume controls in. At this point, I may be able to install something, but I would need to install it in the ceiling, between the speakers, in most rooms. 

Are receiver systems smart enough these days to come with an app that can control volume & output by room?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mlacek said:


> Are receiver systems smart enough these days to come with an app that can control volume & output by room?


It's not really something people use receivers for, your looking for something much more than a receiver can do but will cost a lot to achieve. My suggestion above will work just not so convenient to adjust.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Would it be prudent to install audio controls in the rooms at this point? Like I said, in some rooms I'd need to put them in the ceilings, by the speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would not think a control up by the speakers would be very practical? Maybe let's see if others may have another suggestion that I am missing here.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

What about something like this?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UL0XIQ
It says it has individual volume control per channel...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Pyle is junk, a "Pyle of junk" would be my thoughts. Don't get it.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Pyle is junk, a "Pyle of junk" would be my thoughts. Don't get it.


Fair enough, thanks. But something with the same features, right?


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

You may be able to find a volume control that normally goes in the wall but one that is remote controllable. A quick search online didn't find much but surely there is something like that.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if there's some home automation equipment that would give you independent volume control. Something along the lines of a dimmer switch for lights, but instead of brightness, it would attenuate volume. 

Those would all be installable in-line like a light switch normally would go. An app designed to control multiple light dimmers could instead control volumes independently and work over wifi or whatever network they'd use. 

I'm sure there'd be options that could handle power output for 120w (or 240w if they were mono and you used half the switches.)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Here you go

http://www.htd.com/Products/multi-channel-amplifiers/DMA-1240

with level control for each channel


----------

